# Next project Firestone



## Danny Anson (Jan 7, 2023)

I'm thinking Red.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2023)

I love it the way it is!


----------



## Danny Anson (Jan 7, 2023)

fordmike65 said:


> I love it the way it is!



I have 350 in it and need to add value for a turn.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 7, 2023)

Danny Anson said:


> I'm thinking Red.





fordmike65 said:


> I love it the way it is!



Aahh, the eternal conundrum rises again. In this case, since there is quite a lot of original paint, pin striping, and decals intact, I have to agree with Dr. Fordmike. Of course, there is no right answer. But I am reminded of the quote from the famous boat designer Nathanael Herreshoff: "There are only two colors to paint a boat, black or white, and only a fool would paint a boat black.” For this bike, only a fool would paint over the original stuff. If you're itching to paint something (which I can certainly identify with) find a bike with little or no paint that can be saved. In any case, have fun!


----------



## AndyA (Jan 7, 2023)

Danny Anson said:


> I have 350 in it and need to add value for a turn.



Our replies crossed in the ether. I see now that we are addressing a business decision, not an aesthetic decision. A very different kettle of fish.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 7, 2023)

I believe that Herreshoff might have preferred skinny bikes, with heavy lead weight on the bottom, just for balance.


----------



## Danny Anson (Jan 7, 2023)

AndyA said:


> Our replies crossed in the ether. I see now that we are addressing a business decision, not an aesthetic decision. A very different kettle of fish.



I have this orange Hiawatha or one of the two Monarchs. Which way would you go?


----------



## Danny Anson (Jan 7, 2023)

AndyA said:


> Aahh, the eternal conundrum rises again. In this case, since there is quite a lot of original paint, pin striping, and decals intact, I have to agree with Dr. Fordmike. Of course, there is no right answer. But I am reminded of the quote from the famous boat designer Nathanael Herreshoff: "There are only two colors to paint a boat, black or white, and only a fool would paint a boat black.” For this bike, only a fool would paint over the original stuff. If you're itching to paint something (which I can certainly identify with) find a bike with little or no paint that can be saved. In any case, have fun!



This one? Light Blue with pearl?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 7, 2023)

Dibs on the Firestone front fender


----------



## ian (Sunday at 4:26 AM)

fordmike65 said:


> I love it the way it is!



Me too!


----------



## Danny Anson (Sunday at 12:47 PM)

Here is the seat for the monark.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sunday at 12:51 PM)

Danny Anson said:


> I have 350 in it and need to add value for a turn.



I don't think painting it will add value. That rusted tank is a deal killer for a lot of folks. I'd try to flip it just like it is.


----------



## Danny Anson (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think painting it will add value. That rusted tank is a deal killer for a lot of folks. I'd try to flip it just like it is.



I have a replacement side for the tank.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sunday at 12:57 PM)

Danny Anson said:


> I have a replacement side for the tank.



I still wouldn't paint it.


----------



## easyrider (Sunday at 1:06 PM)

i have a light [blue]


----------



## ian (Sunday at 1:21 PM)

Danny Anson said:


> Here is the seat for the monark.
> 
> View attachment 1765092
> 
> View attachment 1765093



Looks comfy.


----------



## Danny Anson (Monday at 1:12 PM)

Danny Anson said:


> Here is the seat for the monark.
> 
> View attachment 1765092
> 
> View attachment 1765093



Ready to sand blast.


----------



## Santee (Today at 9:05 AM)

I wouldn’t paint it either. I think that green would clean up better than you would think.


----------

